# Cabelas Cincinnati



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Made a trip over to Cabelas Saturday to pick up a few tying supplies that I was running low on. When I approached the area where the Fly Fishing department was located, I was surprised to see it had been changed to footwear. Thinking that they did some re-arranging of the store, I asked an attendant where the Fly Fishing department was and he informed me that they did away with it other than offering just some basics such as leaders, tippets, a few rods etc...... That was a shocker and a disappointment to see that happen especially when the company was founded upon fly fishing.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow.....they had a pretty big fly zone. That stinks......


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good to know and Thanks for saving me a trip, I was in there in late spring and picked up a few things, I had know idea the fly Dept was gone .
I'm hoping they move Basspro to Union Center soon, it'll be much closer to me.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Columbus still has their fly area. Moved it into the corner, easier to find stuff as it all up on the walls now.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, been pretty disappointed with the selection they have overall. I musky fish and with all the good musky water around here you'd think they'd have more to choose from. Really small store compared to Wheeling. But it's 5 miles from the house. When they move BPS it will be 7 miles from home.

I was at F&S in Dayton and they seemed to have a decent fly fishing selection.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Avon store has nothing


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

V Fisher said:


> Avon store has nothing


Yes they do. They have a spool of 9x tippet, a pair of cheap ass nippers and a half eaten hot dog. 
Other than that, Avon is pathetic!!!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

In their defense, the once a year purchase of even $200 in tying supplies pales in comparison to a purchase of a $1000 rifle, $800 bow, or $200 in cabelas logo wear. I was recently in MI on the way to the Au Sable and they had a great fly fishing department. Unfortunately the big box stores must cater to their area. In the same breath in nearly every corner of Ohio their is a fly shop that will gladly bend over backwards to get your business!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

mountainbikingrn said:


> In their defense, the once a year purchase of even $200 in tying supplies pales in comparison to a purchase of a $1000 rifle, $800 bow, or $200 in cabelas logo wear. I was recently in MI on the way to the Au Sable and they had a great fly fishing department. Unfortunately the big box stores must cater to their area. In the same breath in nearly every corner of Ohio their is a fly shop that will gladly bend over backwards to get your business!


Your statement has credence and I am sure that played into the elimination of the department to make space for offerings of goods that have higher sales and increased revenue. Space is a premium and you need a good return per square foot of retail space to justify a department or it will make room for something else as in this case.

While missed, there is still other places to obtain gear and supplies in the area. Along with a privately owned local shop, Delemere and Hopkins, Cincinnati has Bass Pro, Field and Stream in Springboro and another one in Florence Ky so there is not a lack of options for the fly fishing enthusiast. Cabelas just happened to be the most convenient location relative to my business and home, furthermore I felt that their selection overall was better than the other competitors so needless it was disappointing to see them do away with that department.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

In the end it doesn't really matter as I'm going to support the local mom and pop fly shops around NE Ohio or wherever my travels take me. 
I'd rather support the small guy than support the big box companies that throw clueless salespeople on the floors. Also, there's nothing like walking into a shop and having everybody know you by name. Wait, this might be a bad thing because that's telling me that I spend too much time in mom and pop's shop.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> In the end it doesn't really matter as I'm going to support the local mom and pop fly shops around NE Ohio or wherever my travels take me.
> I'd rather support the small guy than support the big box companies that throw clueless salespeople on the floors. Also, there's nothing like walking into a shop and having everybody know you by name. Wait, this might be a bad thing because that's telling me that I spend too much time in mom and pop's shop.


Being a small business owner myself, I appreciate the fact that you patronize the mom and pop fly shops. I practice this too when possible, unfortunately they may not always have what I am looking for to fulfill an immediate need which takes me to the chain stores if I cannot wait. My fishing is primarily down in Tennessee and we always go into the local shop down there which is much more than a fly fishing shop; they have deli sandwiches, cold beer, pop and other snack and sundry items. Regardless of any fly fishing needs, we make sure to always stop in and throw business at them in some fashion, they are great people and we most certainly want them to be around tomorrow and down the road. Nice thing about being a regular and developing close relationships with some of these other small businesses is the bartering system.....my business has made some signs and displays for them and I have had some awesome smoked rib and chicken meals in return along with some heavily discounted gear.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Screw Cabelas. Used to be good gear that would last a decade. Now they want $300 for a jacket that is lacking the quality they used to provide. The markup on their gear has been getting stupid for about 5 years now.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Avon store is a friggin joke and just go down the road to the Backpackers instead where there iare plenty of fly fishing related stuff.


----------

